# Silverlakes Showcase: DA vs ECNL



## Pitch pop (Nov 24, 2018)

Any thoughts on the matchups between the DA and ECNL teams?


----------



## Pitch pop (Nov 24, 2018)

Pitch pop said:


> Any thoughts on the matchups between the DA and ECNL teams?


To be more specific..... Who seems to be faring better in direct competition?


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 24, 2018)

Pitch pop said:


> To be more specific..... Who seems to be faring better in direct competition?


Not too many top teams are at this tournament no?


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 25, 2018)

It shouldn't matter if they are top teams or not.  If the philosophy is that the best of the best are in the academy system then every academy team should win every game against a non-DA team.  So far, it is about 50-50.  As I have said before, there are some excellent DA teams and some excellent ECNL teams and then the rest of the conferences for each are not the best of the best.  Would love to see a true national championship - 1st place DA team against 1st place ECNL team in the final championship match.  That would be fun to watch.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> It shouldn't matter if they are top teams or not.  If the philosophy is that the best of the best are in the academy system then every academy team should win every game against a non-DA team.  So far, it is about 50-50.  As I have said before, there are some excellent DA teams and some excellent ECNL teams and then the rest of the conferences for each are not the best of the best.  Would love to see a true national championship - 1st place DA team against 1st place ECNL team in the final championship match.  That would be fun to watch.


You would love to see a National Championship that ignores the majority of teams in the country?


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 25, 2018)

yes, you are correct - it should include the top teams in the other elite leagues as well.


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 25, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> It shouldn't matter if they are top teams or not.  If the philosophy is that the best of the best are in the academy system then every academy team should win every game against a non-DA team.  So far, it is about 50-50.  As I have said before, there are some excellent DA teams and some excellent ECNL teams and then the rest of the conferences for each are not the best of the best.  Would love to see a true national championship - 1st place DA team against 1st place ECNL team in the final championship match.  That would be fun to watch.


 That would make sense but your/we are still eliminating a good fraction of club teams. I agree there are good DA teams and good ECNL teams but well never see the best of the best at these tournaments.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Nov 25, 2018)

gotothebushes said:


> That would make sense but your/we are still eliminating a good fraction of club teams. I agree there are good DA teams and good ECNL teams but well never see the best of the best at these tournaments.





Pitch pop said:


> Any thoughts on the matchups between the DA and ECNL teams?


Mijo, why don’t you go to the showcase website and look at the stats and see for yourself!!!   It’s not to hard to see the dilution between DA, DPL, ECNL and Premier. There are strong teams in all 4 leagues and at each age group. Some teams even play with no subs and do well. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## TangoCity (Nov 25, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> It shouldn't matter if they are top teams or not.  If the philosophy is that the best of the best are in the academy system then every academy team should win every game against a non-DA team.  So far, it is about 50-50.  As I have said before, there are some excellent DA teams and some excellent ECNL teams and then the rest of the conferences for each are not the best of the best.  Would love to see a true national championship - 1st place DA team against 1st place ECNL team in the final championship match.  That would be fun to watch.


The best player(s) don't always play DA.  Or ECNL for that matter.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 25, 2018)

Likely 95% of the best players play either DA or ECNL.  By they way you all sound like a broken record, DA vs ECNL, true national champion, dilution of leagues, one league should always beat another, etc.   Why does DPL need to exist? DA? ECNL?   Flight #1 teams are just as good as those teams! Let’s not forget Premier!  How about those great AYSO players!   Or only if our best athletes played soccer instead of other sports.  I say give it a break and just enjoy the games that are played.  Even the best teams lose games.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Likely 95% of the best players play either DA or ECNL.  By they way you all sound like a broken record, DA vs ECNL, true national champion, dilution of leagues, one league should always beat another, etc.   Why does DPL need to exist? DA? ECNL?   Flight #1 teams are just as good as those teams! Let’s not forget Premier!  How about those great AYSO players!   Or only if our best athletes played soccer instead of other sports.  I say give it a break and just enjoy the games that are played.  Even the best teams lose games.


Likely?  What is that guess based on?


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 25, 2018)

We had a girl from our team join a DA team and starts.  4th best field player from our team.   She tried out, other 3 didn’t.  Why?   Cost, girls like current coaching, and they like playing with the girls that are on the team.  Factor that over all the teams and I’d say 95% is way too high.   

That doesn’t mean that the best teams aren’t from ECNL or DA, but that there are hundreds of girls at just the 05 level that are as good as DA and ECNL girls.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Likely?  What is that guess based on?


Only based on girls not boys.  My knowledge of the 00/01 scene.  Not based on younger age groups.  If you look at the D1/2 commitments my feel is that you would be around 95%.  I  trust that those coaches know talent.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 25, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> We had a girl from our team join a DA team and starts.  4th best field player from our team.   She tried out, other 3 didn’t.  Why?   Cost, girls like current coaching, and they like playing with the girls that are on the team.  Factor that over all the teams and I’d say 95% is way too high.
> 
> That doesn’t mean that the best teams aren’t from ECNL or DA, but that there are hundreds of girls at just the 05 level that are as good as DA and ECNL girls.


05’s don’t count.  That’s 8th grade?  Lol!   Just wait until 10th/11th grade.  If those girls are good they will move to either DA or ECNL so they have a better shot at playing in college.


----------



## ChargerPride (Nov 25, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Only based on girls not boys.  My knowledge of the 00/01 scene.  Not based on younger age groups.  If you look at the D1/2 commitments my feel is that you would be around 95%.  I  trust that those coaches know talent.


Sorry but your percentage is off, you may know some 00/01 teams if you are in DA/ECNL. However you are way off, my DD plays for Rebels Elite 01 Marquez, the commits from that team alone are higher than some DA/ECNL teams alone. Having watched them play in Nationals and Far West Regionals, lets not take anything away from Coast Premier and California Regional League. I feel very safe saying that their are way more than 5% of girls who could easily be on any number of DA/ECNL teams. Coaching is the biggest factor in staying in a top team. Team chemistry is a good second. Everything else usually follows, and by that I mean success.
I know that ECNL teams have played and lost to these premier teams with premier players. It would be nice to see if DA would be willing to do the same. I predict that some DA teams wouldn't want to play against these premier teams.


----------



## soccermama213 (Nov 25, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Sorry but your percentage is off, you may know some 00/01 teams if you are in DA/ECNL. However you are way off, my DD plays for Rebels Elite 01 Marquez, the commits from that team alone are higher than some DA/ECNL teams alone. Having watched them play in Nationals and Far West Regionals, lets not take anything away from Coast Premier and California Regional League. I feel very safe saying that their are way more than 5% of girls who could easily be on any number of DA/ECNL teams. Coaching is the biggest factor in staying in a top team. Team chemistry is a good second. Everything else usually follows, and by that I mean success.
> I know that ECNL teams have played and lost to these premier teams with premier players. It would be nice to see if DA would be willing to do the same. I predict that some DA teams wouldn't want to play against these premier teams.


I can second what your saying. Your rebels team is very good and could easily compete/beat many DA1 teams. My daughters team plays your 00 teams which are the same. My daughters team has almost entire team D1 committed and my dd turned down DA1 and ECNL since 9th grade because she didn’t want to commute and wanted to play HS. Most of the girls could of played DA but choose to stay local and together. I can guarantee there are MANY in the same boat and there is more than one path to a college commitment. Talent is talent wherever you play.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 25, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Sorry but your percentage is off, you may know some 00/01 teams if you are in DA/ECNL. However you are way off, my DD plays for Rebels Elite 01 Marquez, the commits from that team alone are higher than some DA/ECNL teams alone. Having watched them play in Nationals and Far West Regionals, lets not take anything away from Coast Premier and California Regional League. I feel very safe saying that their are way more than 5% of girls who could easily be on any number of DA/ECNL teams. Coaching is the biggest factor in staying in a top team. Team chemistry is a good second. Everything else usually follows, and by that I mean success.
> I know that ECNL teams have played and lost to these premier teams with premier players. It would be nice to see if DA would be willing to do the same. I predict that some DA teams wouldn't want to play against these premier teams.


Nothing against the your team. I agree you have the best non DA/ ECNL team but your the exception not the rule.  Curious on how many girls on your 01 team is committed and to what levels if you care to share.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 25, 2018)

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/commitments/club/index.jsp

Granted this is not the best source just they only one available.  Not all of the girls are on the same teams and not all commits are listed.  But looking at 2019’s DA/ECNL clubs show 130 commits in SoCal (I know Legends doesn’t have 25 girls playing DA) while other clubs have 14.  Rebels has 5 of the 14.   That’s 90% of the reported commits.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 25, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Sorry but your percentage is off, you may know some 00/01 teams if you are in DA/ECNL. However you are way off, my DD plays for Rebels Elite 01 Marquez, the commits from that team alone are higher than some DA/ECNL teams alone. Having watched them play in Nationals and Far West Regionals, lets not take anything away from Coast Premier and California Regional League. I feel very safe saying that their are way more than 5% of girls who could easily be on any number of DA/ECNL teams. Coaching is the biggest factor in staying in a top team. Team chemistry is a good second. Everything else usually follows, and by that I mean success.
> I know that ECNL teams have played and lost to these premier teams with premier players. It would be nice to see if DA would be willing to do the same. I predict that some DA teams wouldn't want to play against these premier teams.


There are about 63 2001 teams in Coast and 53 more teams in SCSDL.  Let’s say an average of 16 girls a team.  That’s 1,863 girls.  DA has 12 SoCal teams averaging 18 girls a team.  ECNL has 7 SoCal teams.  That’s another 342 girls. DPL has 11 SoCal teams averaging 16 girls for another 176 girls.  So a total of 2,381 2001 girls.  5% of that is 119 girls.   My comment about 95% leaves 119 girls playing Premier or Flight 1 that at least as good as DA/ECNL girls (presuming the DPL girls would be playing DA if they could).  That’s a lot of talent still.


----------



## Dummy (Nov 26, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> Sorry but your percentage is off, you may know some 00/01 teams if you are in DA/ECNL. However you are way off, my DD plays for Rebels Elite 01 Marquez, the commits from that team alone are higher than some DA/ECNL teams alone. Having watched them play in Nationals and Far West Regionals, lets not take anything away from Coast Premier and California Regional League. I feel very safe saying that their are way more than 5% of girls who could easily be on any number of DA/ECNL teams. Coaching is the biggest factor in staying in a top team. Team chemistry is a good second. Everything else usually follows, and by that I mean success.
> I know that ECNL teams have played and lost to these premier teams with premier players. It would be nice to see if DA would be willing to do the same. I predict that some DA teams wouldn't want to play against these premier teams.


DA teams already lost to SoCal Academy 00/01 team at Surf Cup this summer.  I doubt that DA is going to want to have that experience again.


----------



## Dummy (Nov 26, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/commitments/club/index.jsp
> 
> Granted this is not the best source just they only one available.  Not all of the girls are on the same teams and not all commits are listed.  But looking at 2019’s DA/ECNL clubs show 130 commits in SoCal (I know Legends doesn’t have 25 girls playing DA) while other clubs have 14.  Rebels has 5 of the 14.   That’s 90% of the reported commits.


My guess is that the families that chase DA and ECNL are more likely to post this kind of stuff on topdrawersoccer - not a representative sample.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 26, 2018)

Pitch pop said:


> To be more specific..... Who seems to be faring better in direct competition?


Way to start an ancient war.  Happy holiday season.


----------



## Dummy (Nov 26, 2018)

Dummy said:


> DA teams already lost to SoCal Academy 00/01 team at Surf Cup this summer.  I doubt that DA is going to want to have that experience again.


Facts are dumb things.  It is what it is...

http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=65149&GroupID=717808&Gender=Girls&Age=19

My guess is that it will be a long time before another non-ECNL team is included in a DA Flight.  Time will tell.


----------



## SD_Soccer (Nov 26, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Likely 95% of the best players play either DA or ECNL.  By they way you all sound like a broken record, DA vs ECNL, true national champion, dilution of leagues, one league should always beat another, etc.   Why does DPL need to exist? DA? ECNL?   Flight #1 teams are just as good as those teams! Let’s not forget Premier!  How about those great AYSO players!   Or only if our best athletes played soccer instead of other sports.  I say give it a break and just enjoy the games that are played.  Even the best teams lose games.


Generally, I agree that the best players and teams are in DA or ECNL (don't know what percent that is, and there are teams and players that are exceptions to the rule).  But at 00/01 age group, Sharks are an exception to being included in that top group.  They lost to an SCDSL team and a DPL team last weekend, and they are at the bottom of ECNL for the 2nd year in a row.  Surf and OC Surf (West Coast) are both DPL now and both beat and finished ahead of Sharks last year when they were all in ECNL.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 26, 2018)

Dummy said:


> My guess is that the families that chase DA and ECNL are more likely to post this kind of stuff on topdrawersoccer - not a representative sample.


Listening to some of the podcasts makes you cringe about how informed they are about soccer played throughout the country. A lot of the analysis seems to be done based on the East or South - given contributors from Total Soccer Show are out of Virginia.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 26, 2018)

Dummy said:


> Facts are dumb things.  It is what it is...
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=65149&GroupID=717808&Gender=Girls&Age=19
> 
> My guess is that it will be a long time before another non-ECNL team is included in a DA Flight.  Time will tell.


Facts are not....comments are.  

Good luck to your DD....if she is an 00/01 good luck hoping she already has a path layed out for her.


----------



## Josep (Nov 26, 2018)

Dummy said:


> Facts are dumb things.  It is what it is...
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=65149&GroupID=717808&Gender=Girls&Age=19
> 
> My guess is that it will be a long time before another non-ECNL team is included in a DA Flight.  Time will tell.


Anything can happen in games.  I say kudos to that squad.  And as for your guess, well there were several non-ECNL teams in the DA flight at Silverlakes this past weekend.  I don’t think DA teams are concerned with the loss during Surf Cup as you may think.  This would be especially true if most had committed already.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 26, 2018)

SD_Soccer said:


> Generally, I agree that the best players and teams are in DA or ECNL (don't know what percent that is, and there are teams and players that are exceptions to the rule).  But at 00/01 age group, Sharks are an exception to being included in that top group.  They lost to an SCDSL team and a DPL team last weekend, and they are at the bottom of ECNL for the 2nd year in a row.  Surf and OC Surf (West Coast) are both DPL now and both beat and finished ahead of Sharks last year when they were all in ECNL.


I don’t doubt your assessment but still the ECNL website shows this team with six college commits which is not bad for a team playing poorly.


----------



## ChargerPride (Nov 26, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> There are about 63 2001 teams in Coast and 53 more teams in SCSDL.  Let’s say an average of 16 girls a team.  That’s 1,863 girls.  DA has 12 SoCal teams averaging 18 girls a team.  ECNL has 7 SoCal teams.  That’s another 342 girls. DPL has 11 SoCal teams averaging 16 girls for another 176 girls.  So a total of 2,381 2001 girls.  5% of that is 119 girls.   My comment about 95% leaves 119 girls playing Premier or Flight 1 that at least as good as DA/ECNL girls (presuming the DPL girls would be playing DA if they could).  That’s a lot of talent still.


Your math still doesn't add up. Just saying that your assuming that every player on DA, ECNL or DLP is the best or better than Premier/Flight 1. Fortunately that is not the case. Many and I will say smart players who don't buy into the DA/ECNL/DLP just because the team is in that league makes them better.  Or making such a team guarantees much better results in being recruited. It helps, but if your on the bench since only 11 girls start , how are your chances better. Like stated by another before, the top third of each and every league is usually contested with usually their being a huge gap between the top 2 teams and the 5th or 6th place, and an extreme gap against the last place teams.
95% has no true merit. I would agree its higher, but those numbers are not real. 
I have been fortunate that my DD has actually declined to play DA and remain with her team, she committed as a freshman back when they were still doing that. So I have seen the girls from '00, '01, and '02 and the teams that play those age groups. While the talent at those 3 leagues is good at the top, I guarantee that the rest of those non 3 leagues players have upward of  50% more talent than the bottom half of those 3 leagues.


----------



## ChargerPride (Nov 26, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Nothing against the your team. I agree you have the best non DA/ ECNL team but your the exception not the rule.  Curious on how many girls on your 01 team is committed and to what levels if you care to share.


My DD's current team is made up of 02/01 players. Out of 22 players 10 have verbally committed to D1 schools and 1 is a D2 as of right now. 
Here is the old roster from the National Championship team
https://www.usyouthsoccer.org/tournaments/2018-national-championships/team/54767/eventgroup/3877/rebels2001elite/


----------



## ajaffe (Nov 26, 2018)

There are many success stories outside of DA and ECNL just like there are many “disappointing” stories inside of it.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 27, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> My DD's current team is made up of 02/01 players. Out of 22 players 10 have verbally committed to D1 schools and 1 is a D2 as of right now.
> Here is the old roster from the National Championship team
> https://www.usyouthsoccer.org/tournaments/2018-national-championships/team/54767/eventgroup/3877/rebels2001elite/


That is a great result and you should be very proud.  You have a very special team but I would venture to say that those results are a lot better than any other non DA/ECNL team and certainly are better than the weaker teams in those leagues.  Let’s be clear though.  I never said every DA/ECNL/DPL player is best or better than Premier/Flight 1. I said it’s likely that 95% of the best players are in DA/ECNL and went on later to explain that is out of all girls playing 2001 ( includes all club leagues and brackets not just Premier).  That leaves well over 100 girls that are great not playing in those leagues and likely includes your entire team.   Good luck to your dd in college.


----------



## outside! (Nov 27, 2018)

ChargerPride said:


> My DD's current team is made up of 02/01 players. Out of 22 players 10 have verbally committed to D1 schools and 1 is a D2 as of right now.
> Here is the old roster from the National Championship team
> https://www.usyouthsoccer.org/tournaments/2018-national-championships/team/54767/eventgroup/3877/rebels2001elite/


Congrats to the team for the USYS National Championships! How was the weather? Did anybody on the team need to sit in a tub of ice water due to the heat?


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2018)

ajaffe said:


> There are many success stories outside of DA and ECNL just like there are many “disappointing” stories inside of it.


I the most notable issue of a new "league" forming is that they will not permit competition against other leagues, something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## MarkM (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I the most notable issue of a new "league" forming is that they will not permit competition against other leagues, something is rotten in Denmark.


They do permit competition versus other leagues - even leagues from other countries.  The caveat is that teams need to play under the DA format for the competition.  Surf Cup and Silverlakes are obvious examples.  I'm sure most teams would be fine to go with the DA substitution rule for a tournament or two.  The problem is that most tournaments require either multiple games in a day or games over three straight days.  DA doesn't allow either and it's hard to work around those rules.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 27, 2018)

MarkM said:


> They do permit competition versus other leagues - even leagues from other countries.  The caveat is that teams need to play under the DA format for the competition.  Surf Cup and Silverlakes are obvious examples.  I'm sure most teams would be fine to go with the DA substitution rule for a tournament or two.  The problem is that most tournaments require either multiple games in a day or games over three straight days.  DA doesn't allow either and it's hard to work around those rules.


I love that we don’t let the girls play multiple games in a day or three days in a row.  It’s not healthy in mind to force girls at older ages to play this much just so that a tournament can make money.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 27, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I love that we don’t let the girls play multiple games in a day or three days in a row.  It’s not healthy in mind to force girls at older ages to play this much just so that a tournament can make money.


Just spent 32 hours over 3 days this last weekend at SL. Next year won’t miss this.


----------



## G03_SD (Nov 28, 2018)

SD_Soccer said:


> Generally, I agree that the best players and teams are in DA or ECNL (don't know what percent that is, and there are teams and players that are exceptions to the rule).  But at 00/01 age group, Sharks are an exception to being included in that top group.  They lost to an SCDSL team and a DPL team last weekend, and they are at the bottom of ECNL for the 2nd year in a row.  Surf and OC Surf (West Coast) are both DPL now and both beat and finished ahead of Sharks last year when they were all in ECNL.


Sharks team has had great turn overs last 2-3 years starting from Toumi coming over from CSC, then DA at Surf, Albion and LAGSD. There aren't many top players in this town. They don't recruit players and take who show up at tryouts. 50-75% of players on this team live within 10 miles from practice location. Since you are from SD you know the academic demands of local HS in the area, many of the kids chose education over soccer.  They did beat Eagles 5-1 last game, who tied a very strong  Legends FC - South,  they finally did something right.


----------

